# Thinkpad T440s has intel and nvidia, how install Graphics Driver?



## bleakwind (Jan 4, 2016)

Thinkpad T440s has Intel and Nvidia, how install Graphics Driver?

I try x11/nvidia-driver and it doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## aragats (Jan 6, 2016)

You should provide more details. So your Thinkpad has 2 graphics cards? Does Intel one work? When you report Nvidia doesn't work, what are the symptoms?

In my T430 with the new Intel kernel driver i915kms.ko graphics works out of the box perfectly in both console vt(4) and xorg. I'm using FreeBSD 11-CURRENT though.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2016)

What makes you think it has NVidia graphics? All the specifications indicate it only has Intel graphics.


----------



## bleakwind (Jan 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> What makes you think it has NVidia graphics? All the specifications indicate it only has Intel graphics.


In Asia Thinkpad always have the NVidia Graphics model.


----------



## bleakwind (Jan 6, 2016)

aragats said:


> You should provide more details. So your Thinkpad has 2 graphics cards? Does Intel one work? When you report Nvidia doesn't work, what are the symptoms?
> 
> In my T430 with the new Intel kernel driver i915kms.ko graphics works out of the box perfectly in both console vt(4) and xorg. I'm using FreeBSD 11-CURRENT though.



Thanks.
Intel use vesa can work. but in the right-hand edge of the screen more than one screen and it's all black. nothing in the second screen.
what ever I use nvidia driver in ports or on nvidia website driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2016)

It is Optimus, not a full discrete Nvidia anyway.


----------



## bleakwind (Jan 7, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> It is Optimus, not a full discrete Nvidia anyway.


Yes, somebody said what ever use intel or nvidia, the video always output through intel, so it is difficult to install nvidia driver.


----------



## tomxor (Jan 17, 2016)

Did you have a look in the Handbook on Xorg Configuration: 5.4.5 Video Cards there is some useful FreeBSD specific info in there on hybrid graphics that admittedly I neglected to look at until I got severely stuck. I had to define a device section with BusID to get xorg to recognise either of my hybrid graphics.

Here is another Thread 54590 someone with 730M hybrid graphics but on a different model.

Also if you have a look in /val/log/Xorg.0.log for "(!!)" warnings and "(EE)" errors you might get a better idea about what the problem is.

One other thing depending on the age of your card: some legacy nvidia-driver ports forked off the main one, including x11/nvidia-driver-340 and x11/nvidia-driver-304, I required one of these to get my card working.


----------

